# DM Needs Players!!



## Maercus_Masks (Aug 6, 2007)

Hello, all.

I'm looking to start a weekly game to be held at my apartment, preferably Friday or Saturday evenings. I need 5-6 players familiar with Forgotten Realms and 3.5 rules or, at least, willing to learn. I have 10+ years experience as a DM and a fair collection of Realms knowledge. The OPCs are already created, all that is needed is to show-up and play.

I'm located in West Rogers Park, Chicago (between Western and California, just off Devon). Must have transportation to the first few games, then maybe we can work out a pool or I can pick-up a few close-by players.

If interested please reply to this e-mail: morgan.pete81@gmail.com

-Pete


----------



## JoeGKushner (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm generally free on Fridays but not Saturdays. Have pretty good knowledge of FR and 3.5.


----------



## The_Gunslinger658 (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi-

Joe, I am in this campaign, the guys a pretty good DM and really brings the realms to life IE he is very animated.

We had are first session on friday and it looks like we will be playing every other friday. Send me your e-mail to :

stalingrad838 at yahoo dot com

And I'll let pete know that your interested in playing and put in a recommendation for ya, I'm not sure how much he frequents this board as an FYI.


Scott


----------



## JoeGKushner (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up Scott. As much as you love the Realms, saying he does a good job of it brings me a good feeling.


----------

